

OS.js Version 2.0 - radmuzom
http://andersevenrud.github.io/OS.js-v2/

======
ah-
As these "OS in the browser" things seem to pop up from time to time, has
anybody here ever seen a good application for them?

Canonical use something similar in their Ubuntu online tour:
[http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/](http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/)

~~~
fredsted
Is that open source? The ubuntu tour has a bit more smooth feel to it than
OS.js when interacting with the windows, menus, controls. For example, When
dragging windows, i lost the grip using OS.js. This was flawless with ubuntu's
thing, also the UI is prettier.

I like the idea of having a desktop available to you wherever you are. This
could be really powerful as browsers get faster and stuff like webGL gets
popular. 90% of the native apps i use like mail.app, iTunes, sublime text, git
client, terminal, all that might as well run in the browser today. No need to
save, just leave the app running.

I often work from home by VNCing to my workstation at the office. Because I
live close this is actually very smooth, but a no go when commuting because of
high latency. I'd imagine browser based apps might provide some buffer to fix
that.

------
calvin_
i liked it better when it called YouOS... or eyeOS

